# Stopping reel sieze after dunking out wide..INFO



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

Ok....picked up my reel tonight to inspect it after an accidental dunking yesturday out fishing.....while out there within 15mins it TN started to sieze so I hit it with fresh water...it worked....tonight it was binding pretty bad...stripped quickly and washed and soaped right up then rinsed. ...all good after a liberal coating of lanox....smooth as silk...usually at this point I jam marine grease into the housing to act as a barrier to the main gearing etc...mostly works....

question.....
1. What do you do if you dunk out on the water
2. Do you pack your housings to limit water ingress?

Your thoughts please


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

I'm not technically minded. So I grab another rod. And book in a service once I get home.


----------



## eagle4031 (Jan 29, 2010)

Water then spray with inox


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

eagle4031 said:


> Water then spray with inox


So you take inox out with you?


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

Wasn't going to say anything.

My view... There is only so much you can do to address the issue when you are inshore (this works for first aid as well by the way). Call it in, or use an alternative. After that it's what you do back on shore.


----------



## eagle4031 (Jan 29, 2010)

Stealthfisha said:


> eagle4031 said:
> 
> 
> > Water then spray with inox
> ...


Apologies - I misunderstood - I always wash and use inox after every trip


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

Yep eagle and dru....misunderstanding.....im interested in thoughts on worse case....dunking of reel and slowly binding up with a full session offshore still to go....in the past ive packed the housing with no effect fdom water...so this does work....avoiding the salt is the key but was after some other ideas on preventive or reactionary measures whilst on the big blue...but thanks for your comments


----------



## vladimir (Jan 2, 2013)

i know nothing about dunkin reels but my guess would b saltaway


----------



## vladimir (Jan 2, 2013)

get a hair dresses spray bottle mix saltaway and take it with you while offshore and spray reels evey few hours it may do the trick ,just a suggestion


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

I can't imagine many situations where the reel won't be soaking in fresh that night. But in a camping trip where you are based at a spot for a while away from modern life, and you are at risk of dunking... Hmm might take some of that salt away in my next trip. Lanox is already there.

While on the water I just keep using it until it starts making grindy noises. After that the rod/reel gets retired. Until I get home.


----------



## Sthswell (Nov 20, 2013)

Is it ok to spray that inox all over the reel and line. I was going to post a question how people clean there gear then saw this post. Thanks


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Sthswell said:


> Is it ok to spray that inox all over the reel and line.


Yes


----------



## Sthswell (Nov 20, 2013)

Cool thanks will get some. How often do you pull them apart and re grease etc and what's best to use dodge?
Thanks jimmy


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

Have to agree with the above.....

1. Dunk your reel by accident (BAD!)
2. Immediately redunk or wash with fresh water
3. Try and spray Lanox / Inox / Saltaway into it which ever way you can...(if the reel starts binding up after 15mins or so this is the gearing and or main shaft drying out etc)
This should fix it....
4. When you get home strip the mother then curse yourself for being a slack bastard and re grease it 
5. as an added precausion I usually lightly pack my reel housings with marine graded grease (usually Blue or green)m this normally allows you much more freedom if accidental dunking is experienced.

Note: the above scenario is for when you are out a fair way or are not coming back in for a while and you need that reel for the rest of the session
Also: if you find that your reel is slowly starting to bind when retrieving (especially under pressure) open it up cause you will most likely have crystals and surface oxidization all over you gearing etc....strip down and scrub lightly with a stiff brush...re grease and this should fix it...if not...throw out and buy another $80 reel that will last another few seasons etc


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

If you dunk your reel, that's it for the day. Do not wind it at all if possible as this will spread salt through the reel. As soon as possible submerge it in fresh water and then take it home for a strip and full clean.


----------



## vladimir (Jan 2, 2013)

i used to use inox i was told buy a mate ,not to use inox ,just soapy water or saltaway and then rinse with hose nossle set on mist and thats it nohing more .


----------



## Sthswell (Nov 20, 2013)

Do you just let them drip dry after hosing off Vladimir?


----------

